# [NETBEANS] erreur pendant installation (resolu)

## Trevoke

Je recois cette erreur quand j'essaye d'installer Netbeans 6.8-r1:

```
jruby.init:

init:

    [unzip] Expanding: /var/tmp/portage/dev-util/netbeans-6.8-r1/work/o.jruby/external/jruby-src-1.1.4.zip into /var/tmp/portage/dev-util/netbeans-6.8-r1/work/o.jruby/patched_source

   [delete] Deleting directory /var/tmp/portage/dev-util/netbeans-6.8-r1/work/o.jruby/patched_source/jruby-1.1.4/src/org/jruby/javasupport/bsf

    [mkdir] Created dir: /var/tmp/portage/dev-util/netbeans-6.8-r1/work/o.jruby/patched_source/jruby-1.1.4/src/org/jruby

  [nbmerge] Failed to build target: all-o.jruby

BUILD FAILED

/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/netbeans-6.8-r1/work/nbbuild/build.xml:362: The following error occurred while executing this line:

/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/netbeans-6.8-r1/work/nbbuild/build.xml:357: The following error occurred while executing this line:

/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/netbeans-6.8-r1/work/nbbuild/build.xml:404: The following error occurred while executing this line:

/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/netbeans-6.8-r1/work/o.jruby/build.xml:39: java.lang.StringIndexOutOfBoundsException: start > length()

Total time: 3 minutes 41 seconds

 * ERROR: dev-util/netbeans-6.8-r1 failed:

 *   eant failed

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   48:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 4909:  Called eant '-Dstop.when.broken.modules=true' '-Dpermit.jdk6.builds=true' '-Dbuild.compiler.deprecation=false' '-Dnb.clusters.list=nb.cluster.platform,nb.cluster.harness,nb.cluster.ide,nb.cluster.java,nb.cluster.nb,nb.cluster.ruby,nb.cluster.websvccommon' '-f' 'nbbuild/build.xml' 'build-nozip'

 *   environment, line 1209:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       ant ${antflags} "${@}" || die "eant failed"

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =dev-util/netbeans-6.8-r1',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =dev-util/netbeans-6.8-r1'.

!!! When you file a bug report, please include the following information:

GENTOO_VM=sun-jdk-1.6  CLASSPATH="" JAVA_HOME="/opt/sun-jdk-1.6.0.18"

JAVACFLAGS="-source 1.5 -target 1.5" COMPILER="javac"

and of course, the output of emerge --info

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/netbeans-6.8-r1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/netbeans-6.8-r1/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/netbeans-6.8-r1/work'

```

Histoire de rigoler un peu..

```
 # emerge --info =dev-util/netbeans-6.8-r1

Portage 2.2_rc67 (default/linux/x86/10.0/desktop, gcc-4.3.4, glibc-2.10.1-r1, 2.6.31-gentoo-r10 i686)

=================================================================

                        System Settings

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.31-gentoo-r10-i686-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i7_CPU_860_@_2.80GHz-with-gentoo-1.12.13

Timestamp of tree: Wed, 31 Mar 2010 00:30:02 +0000

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p37

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.10

dev-lang/python:     2.6.4-r1

dev-util/cmake:      2.6.4-r3

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.13

sys-apps/sandbox:    2.2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.63-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.9.6-r3, 1.10.3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc:       4.3.4

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6b

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.30-r1

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA dlj-1.1"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/X11/xkb /var/lib/hsqldb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests distlocks fixpackages news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org"

LANG="en_US.UTF-8"

LC_ALL="en_US.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

MAKEOPTS="-j10"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage/layman/enlightenment /usr/local/portage/layman/ruby"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa bash-completion berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdr cli consolekit cpu-detection cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus dri dts dvd dvdr emboss encode exif fam firefox flac fortran gdbm gif gpm gtk hal iconv ipv6 java java6 jpeg jruby lcms ldap libnotify mad mikmod mmx mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf perl png posix ppds pppd python qt3support readline reflection ruby ruby18 ruby19 sdl session spell spl sse ssl startup-notification svg sysfs tcpd threads tiff truetype unicode usb vim-pager vim-syntax vim-with-x vorbis x264 x86 xcb xinerama xml xorg xulrunner xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse joystick" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" NETBEANS_MODULES="ruby harness ide java websvccommon nb" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="radeon radeonhd vesa" 

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS
```

```
 # eselect java-vm list

Available Java Virtual Machines:

  [1]   icedtea6-bin 

  [2]   sun-jdk-1.5  system-vm

  [3]   sun-jdk-1.6 

```

----------

## Kazuya

Hello,

si ça peut t'aider: https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=305061

Regarde si tu as les mêmes paquets que la personne chez qui ça marche bien (perso chez moi il s'est très bien installé sans ce problème...)

----------

## Poussin

Honnêtement, c'est le seul truc que j'installe "à la main" (et pas en tant que root...)

----------

## Trevoke

Kazuya : En effet, ca le fait! (rime facile)

Poussin : Le seul truc que j'installe a la main, c'est Rubymine, et c'est parce que ce n'est pas dans Portage  :Wink: 

----------

